# Help! Do you know the name....



## StJala

of musical score? I heard it on a classical station the other day but didn't catch all of what the music was and/or where it was from. I thought the guy said it was from Anna and the King...but I've listened to music clips from the sound track and it doesn't seem to be on there. I've gone to the station website and looked at their playlists and it's not on there either.

I have the melody going through my head, but....you cannot get into my head....nor would you probably want to. Anyway, it's a very very powerful instrumental with both lots of percussion and brass/horns/flutes. It almost has like a marching beat to it. Like I said, it is a very powerful piece of music.

If anyone can offer anything, I would deeply appreciate it. This is driving me crazy...and I also would like to download it and put it on my mp3 player. If you have any other questions that might help you figure it out, please...ask away. Thanks everyone!

Steve


----------

